# HR coffee/box brownie stratford upon avon



## krabster (May 29, 2013)

found it very difficult to find an independent coffee shop in stratford, found these places. Both small, pleasant and passionate about coffee. Can't really ask for too much else!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I actually managed HR and was the coffee guy for over a year and like to think that I played a big part in getting them to the success they are toay. I hope that my high standards have stuck!


----------

